# Age and growth plates



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

At what age do the growth plates fuse?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

My vet said for small dogs it's faster than large dogs. I think maybe a year, but a trainer told me to err on the side of 1 1/2 - 2 years before doing agility just to be safe.


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

+1 to what Kelrobin said.

On another note... I think Mojo is Mochi's litter mate!!! How awesome lol. I remember seeing Mojo when we visited them at 5 weeks old.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Happy Havs? Born April 16th? Really? I seem to remember one of the puppies was Mochi. I'll be darned, small world.

Please tell me Mochi has stabbed you all over with his puppy teeth. My girlfriend set up the last puppy, Marty (now Bennie), with one of her friends in New Jersey, and he doesn't bite and never has. He was the runt, though, and she didn't get him until he was 12 weeks or so.


----------

